
Why AWS Lambda could be the worst thing to happen to open source - walterbell
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-amazon-lambda-could-be-the-worst-thing-to-happen-to-open-source/
======
niftich
What an awful article. While it makes some decent points provided you mentally
substitute terminology, it's entirely based on a false dichotomy and a
conflation of concepts, such that 'open source' means software you obtain and
then host on your own premises, while 'lambda' is stuff that's offered as
utility computing with economies of scale and their pieces will magically
integrate with your custom business logic.

It's not entirely garbage, as it's true that cloud computing is a threat to
on-premises computing; and that reliance on cloud computing typically means
their offerings are closed source black-boxes that behave according to their
APIs, which you have to code against.

But there could've been a less sensational, and more disciplined way to make
that (oft-rehashed) point.

